

Music NGram Viewer - sew
http://www.peachnote.com/#!nt=chordAffine&npq=62+0+1+2+0+-2+-1+-2+-2

======
mjcohenw
I have a fake book which has a song finder. For a sequence of notes, just
write down whether each note is higher, lower, or the same as the preceding
note. There is a table at the end listing, for all such sequences, the songs
that match the sequence. Works like a champ.

------
JonnieCache
I've always thought it would be nice to write an engine to crawl the entire
classical ouvre looking for more examples of cockney influences, in a homage
to the great Bill Bailey[0]

Looks like these people have sort of genericised that idea, but what I'm
talking about is more of a fuzzy search. Shame the code isn't available along
with the dataset.

[0] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQyR0HRxNEA>

EDIT: the "shave and a haircut" riff is better known in the UK as the "cockney
intro," so I guess it's not there?

------
cormullion
Typing in numbers is not the easiest of user interfaces. Why not a JavaScript
piano?

<http://www.musipedia.org/js_piano.html>

~~~
andrewflnr
I see one here on Chrome.

------
Gring
Nice, but it needs a bigger backend library. I entered the "shave and a
haircut" riff and received no meaningful results.

[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Shave_and_a_h...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Shave_and_a_haircut)

[http://www.peachnote.com/#!nt=singleNoteAffine&npq=60+-5...](http://www.peachnote.com/#!nt=singleNoteAffine&npq=60+-5+0+2+-2+4+1)

~~~
gregsadetsky
From the FAQ: "scores published in the last 85 years are mostly copyrighted
and therefore unavailable in our corpus" [
<http://www.peachnote.com/info.html> ]. The corpus comes from
<http://imslp.org/> , a site mostly devoted to out of copyright scores (e.g.
"classical" music).

Mostly unrelated, but if you're interested in hip hop sample sources, check
out <http://www.the-breaks.com/> . For example, here are uses of the Amen
break: [http://www.the-
breaks.com/search.php?term=winstons&type=...](http://www.the-
breaks.com/search.php?term=winstons&type=0)

~~~
antimora
But Google was still able to mine the data even it's copyrighted. Wouldn't it
be possible under fair use clause for research?

------
hardy263
It'd be nice if it was possible to search up an exact song based on the
melody. Sometimes I remember a melody but I can't remember what song it came
from, and it drives me nuts trying to find it.

------
JohnJamesSmith0
I've been thinking about something like this for a while actually. My dreams
have come true...

------
atomicdog
Would love to see a version of this for popular music

------
chrismealy
Terrific!

